# The Tiny Jungle debut



## chrismende (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm delighted to announce that my orchid business, The Tiny Jungle, will have a vendor booth at the San Francisco Pacific Orchid Exposition! The Tiny Jungle has a Facebook Page, too, where I post pics of plants in bloom and commentary on the life of The Tiny Jungle. 
I plan to fill a niche that I discovered while assembling my own collection of Paphs: relatively hard to find species and mini-compots for those who want a selection of plants at a lower price than singles. I began growing out flasks with this in mind in 2009, beginning with a few. I now have quite a lot of near blooming size young plants as well as seedlings for sale. Enough to begin selling directly and soon online. 
Slippertalk will be the first to know when the online selling begins, as you are really my target buyers! 
In addition to Paphs, I have many other genera, and will have some of those also at the upcoming show. Check the Facebook page for the range of non-slippers.
I have know several of the local Slippertalkers, and hope you others introduce yourselves if you come to POE!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 8, 2014)

Choose either "I have met" or "I know" for the beginning of the last sentence! Such silliness....


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2014)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm excited!


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome!
I just looked at the Facebook page and I notice that you have a photo of a tag of a paph. hybrid involving Paph. sukhakulii aureum 'pale face'. Do you also have this cultivar or just the hybrid.
Hope to meet you at POE!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2014)

You have great plants Chris !!!! ( ref. to your FB-pics  ) Jean


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to meeting you IRL in a couple weeks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrismende (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! MorandiWine, looking forward to meeting you, too! 
Thanks, JeanLux!
And Daniel, I believe I only have the hybrid of Paph. sukhakulii aureum 'Paleface.'
I have several historic Paphs from Golden Gate Orchids' closing. I asked Tom to point out all his historic Paphs for me. I know I have Paph sukhakulii 'Panhandle.'
That one was one of the first to be imported to the US. At some point I'll have a list of all the historic Paphs that I have divisions of to sell. Right now there are not many available. I'll have to wait for a year or two to be able to divide them, and even then there may not be divisions, since some plants don't clump up much if at all.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 9, 2014)

That's great news! Good for you  
(I will now secretly resent you for not being in Canada)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2014)

They do let you guys south of the border, right! 
Good Luck chrismende. Looking forward to seeing (getting) some nice plants from you.


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2014)

Wishing you the best of luck with your adventure. Yeah, what Eric said
about plants too!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks folks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats!
So will you be a vendor on ST?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2014)

Good for you, Chris! Good luck with your business.


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2014)

Remember Chris - to make a million bucks in orchids, just start with $2-million....


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome and congrats! Wish I were going. 

Also - yes - let me know if you ever want a vendor spot here!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats Chris!

I wish you many years of success for you and The Tiny Jungle!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 12, 2014)

Ray said:


> Remember Chris - to make a million bucks in orchids, just start with $2-million....



Wow, that's some learning curve.

Good luck Chris!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 12, 2014)

I've already spent the two million - perhaps the next million can be mine and mine alone! (not true, of course - only in the thousands, not yet the millions)


----------

